# Marijuana for Heart Attack !



## hashcraze956 (Oct 29, 2013)

I heard it from some of my friends that in case of Heart Attack, If a little Marijuana is given to the victim, then It can help in avoiding the attack itself and give enough time for recovery. 

I don't know if its true but If anybody is having knowledge about it, then please do share...


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

As heart attacks are normally caused by a blockage, I don't think a bit of pot is going to clear it out. You give aspirin at the start of a heart attack, not pot.

And, I can tell you for sure it doesn't work, Hubby smoked all his life, had a heart attack last year right after smoking a joint, now he has a stint.

Tell your friends that they need to stop sharing that info, mj is not a cure all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2013)

:yeahthat:

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2013)

I just had Open Heart Surgery,,and I have smoked Weed for many years. The only thing I can say about that is,,,when I smoke it takes my Blood Preasure down,,which would be a good thing with PPL with high BP. I have never had high BP,not even before my Heart attack,,so it lowers mine sometimes a little more then I like,,but not enough to cause problems. So who or where ever you got that info is total crap.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2013)

I also heard smoking mj causes hypertension ? idk how much merit it has...alot of misinformation out there that needs to be cleared up by true science....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2013)

The first few minutes after smoking most Weed,,it brings up your BP and PR,,but after that it usally drops down lower then normal. I have tried several different strains,,and took BP before I smoked,,a few minutes after,,and then again in about 30 minutes,,and every time MY BP went up a tad,, dropped and remained that way for awhile before returning to normal. Well normal for me is about 108/77,,which is excellent according to my Surgen and Cardioligist. I had to Stop taking BP meds because of it. The BP meds and Weed was lowering my BP WAYYY low,, like 89/66. Couldnt stand up without getting dizzy. Stopped taking BP Meds and evrything was fine. 
If I smoked all the time my BP would be lower the normal all the time. If I smoke and stay active,,my BP remains lower then it would if I didnt smoke. I have also took BP readings while active and Smoking and active and not smoking. Open Heart Surgery will wake ya to tha hell up to such things as BP and PR.


----------



## cubby (Oct 29, 2013)

I've heard smoking marijuana causes you to get high..........


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2013)

No wayyy cubby!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I've heard smoking marijuana causes you to get high..........



 I knew it was something other then BP,,just had to be.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

I heard smoking marijuana will prevent you from ever getting glaucoma


----------



## cubby (Oct 29, 2013)

And it restores virginity................


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

I heard marijuana makes you hungry


----------



## JCChronic (Oct 30, 2013)

I would say taking any kind of smoke into our bodies is just asking for something to break down before its time.  Edibles is the safest way to get the most benefits out of your plant, IMHO.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 30, 2013)

not it don't stop heart attacks! my buddy was on oxy for body issues 13 yrs, tried to get off oxy and within 24 hrs he had a heart attach and then open surgery to fix his gusto.  he says he smoked 1 week after h.a, now more eatibles than smoke but he feels great, no more oxy slow long recovery, but he says hes a new man, 
mj is NOT a cure all, for some maybe but not all


----------



## lindseyj (Jan 10, 2014)

Researchers have suggested that cannabinoids may be able to counter the progression of heart disease. Doctors and patients have begun to advocate for vaporizers and edibles as a healthier way of consuming marijuana.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 16, 2015)

Medicinal marijuana can easily lower seizures because of epilepsy as well as Dravet&#8217;s syndrome. This has been shown by a few scientific studies.


----------

